# Why won't this photo load?



## les-smith (Jan 12, 2007)

This is the error message I keep getting.  I'm under 200KB, so what's up?

There is a problem with the file you are attempting to upload.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
 Filename   123.jpg  File names must use only valid characters 
 Extension   .jpg  Certain file extensions are not accepted 
 Size   127.58 KB  File sizes must be under 200kb 

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Please click here to close go back and try again.


----------



## les-smith (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't have a clue what's up, but I drop the size of the photo to 49KB and now it loads.  I was at 127KB when it wouldn't load which is under the 200KB amount that the error message says it should be under.  Who knows, one of those days.


----------



## gketell (Jan 13, 2007)

You can't have a space in the filename.


----------



## les-smith (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't have a spacein the file name. The file ame was 123.jpeg.  I think that at 127KB the photo was still to big (width and height wise)to fit in the forum page.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 13, 2007)

Change the filename and remove the numbers. I think it's complaining that the first character is a number not a letter.


----------



## guts (Jan 13, 2007)

I think it's supposed to be jpg not jpeg.


----------



## les-smith (Jan 13, 2007)

I posted the error message above, I cut and posted it directly from the screen when I got the message.  The file was a .jpg file.  All I did was change the file size from 127KB to 49KB and the upload took place.  Nothing other than the size changed.  If the size was under 200 KB, which it was 127, why wouldn't the system allow it to load.  Unless like I said it was to large (width and heigth wise) to fit the forums screens.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2007)

I think that the error message is wrong. It needs to be under 100K. I'll look into that.


----------



## les-smith (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## bigworm (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL I had this same problem and read the help. You have to upload the file 1st. It won't upload it when you are trying to post. Click up top on Photos then you will see a place on the top left where you can upload. Hope this helps.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Feb 9, 2007)

I had the same problem until I got the file I was trying to load below 100 KB.  I agree with Jeff - it's a size issue - not a file name or extenion issue (tried all variations before dropping below 100KB).

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 21, 2007)

Jeff wrote:


> I think that the error message is wrong. It needs to be under 100K. I'll look into that.



I had the same trouble yesterday trying to load pics of my Jesus Fish Pen. After reading this topic, I did some testing, it is definately limited to a pic of 100 kb or smaller.  

I sized pics to 99kb, 100 kb and 101 kb. The first two loaded successfully into a test, but the 101 kb was a NO GO [!]


Jeff,
Is there any way to fix the error message to be accurate?  That would save a ton of frustration IMHO....[8D]


----------



## les-smith (Mar 21, 2007)

Something that has been stated in other posts.  When you try to upload photos and you get something like: "wrong file type, must be .jpg file type".  Well if you know that you did in fact save it as a .jpg file, but it stiil won't load check to make sure you don't have any spaces in your file name.

If your file name is: .....Amboyna Baron Pen.jpg  It won't work.  It should be .....AmboynaBaronPen.jpg    The spaces may work for a file name for our computers, but it won't work with the forum.  I've had that problem many times and I always have to change my file name.  I usually create two files one for my computer and one that I'm going to upload to the forum.  I then delete the file I created for the forum from my computer because the file name doesn't fit in with my style of using file names.

If anyone knows that I'm wrong please chime in, but I always end up changing my file name to .....somenumber.jpg so that I can load it to the forum.  And, Oh yeah, I have to make sure it's under 100kb.


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 21, 2007)

Les,
I just tested a pic tht was titled test 5.jpg 
That is test(space)5.jpg.  It is 98 kb according to my PC and 100.63 kb according to the forum. Tt loaded just fine.  

See Below:

The following file has been successfully received


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Filename   test 5.jpg  
 Extension   .jpg  
 Size   100.63 KB  
 Link   uploads/byounghusband/2007321154325_test 5.jpg  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please click here to close this window. 



All I see that is wrong is the fact that the error message says it must be under 200kb to load, when in actuality it must be 100kb or less....


----------



## jeff (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry, my screwup. The error message is wrong. The limit is 100K. I'll fix that...


----------



## Dario (Mar 21, 2007)

2 things.

1. Limit is actually 100K
2. Size displayed/uploaded does not agree with your file size in your computer.  For some reason even if you have a 96K, it will say it is 102K or something when uploading and reject it. 

I try to keep it around 85K and don't have any problem at all.


----------

